# Model D mk4



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

I am considering Model D mk4.

IEE

primary functions: *NeFi* SiFe // *FeNi* FiSe

secondary functions: *NiTe* SeTi // *TiNe* TeSi


EII

primary functions: *FiNe* FeSi // *NiFe* SeFi

secondary functions: *TeNi* TiSe // *NeTi* SiTe


LIE

primary functions: *TeNi* TiSe // *NeTi* SiTe

secondary functions: *FiNe* FeSi // *NiFe* SeFi


ILI 

primary functions: *NiTe* SeTi // *TiNe* TeSi

secondary functions: *NeFi* SiFe // *FeNi* FiSe



There are four natural groups: 

A) SLE, LSI, LIE, ILI 

B) SEE, ESI, EIE, IEI 

C) LSE, SLI, ILE, LII 

D) ESE, SEI, IEE, EII

-------

I don't think the so-called Mental and Vital tracks in Socionics make any sense. ILI: Ni -> Te -> Si -> Fe etc. My view is that NiTe cannot process logical information by itself. It needs SeTi, TiNe and TeSi. _Then_ there is also an emotional response. Furthermore, it is obvious that ILI's TiNe and FiSe are Vital functions. (We usually don't see Fi- in ILI... "spontaneously, unexpectedly" ... i.e. a Vital function) 

*NiTe* // *TiNe* ... SiFe // FiSe. 

*FeNi* SiFe // *NeFi* FiSe is not possible, so Model D mk4 must be accurate. I will explain more later.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Model A assumes that logical information is transferred from one block to another, and then processed by Ethics. The problem here is that information about relationships between physical objects is not compatible with information about relationships between subjects/objects. For example, "It is 15 feet 6 inches in diameter" doesn't mean anything to Ethics.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

Jay Leno is probably an ESE / ESFj. 

https://www.youtube.com /watch?v=rUg_ukBwsyo

ESFJ Hobbies (PerC)

"i love to build legos and craft things i'm very engineery like that"

"i really love making things with my hands. arts and crafts, building things, using power tools, etc."

"I build and repair 'things' for fun."

-----

https://www.reddit.com/r/enfj/comments/4xcrr3/relation_to_math_and_logic_based_stuff/

"So, I'm very certain I'm an enfj. I read on some websites that our interior Ti can cause us to get a nice relationship to logic, at least in non-decision making situations. I'm wondering if I'm the only enfj that loves math to death? I really really like doing math, sudoku, remembering a sequence of numbers or anything else that would usually be connected to Ti, so is it normal for enfjs to be this way?"

"Hey there! ENFJ here. One of my undergrad degrees is in Physics, with a research focus and senior thesis on Quantum Optics and Atomtronics. And, I also love math to death. For me, it's the interrelation and theory behind mathematics and their application to real-life phenomena that absolutely fascinate me (hence my draw toward quantum mechanics and theoretical physics). So yes, at least for me, I'm also an extremely 'mathy' ENFJ."

"i took 2.5 years of logic in middle school, and LOVED it. i retained a lot of the skills and principles i learned in it, and also do enjoy most math (especially geometry, probably because it's so close to logic). So i've been wondering if it's the Ti in me as well, but i've also thought it might just be that I was taught that stuff when I was the right age to be susceptible to it."

"I am an ENFJ, and I love math. Being iNtuitive helps ENFJs understand logical and mathematical concepts and patterns. It's also very easy for us to understand how math relates to the real world. However, INTPs and INTJs are stereotypically more likely to excel in math than any other type, partly because of their dominant Ti. That is a very broad generalization though; it does not mean that ENFJs or any other type can't be interested in and good at math. 

I seriously considered becoming a math teacher, which would be a very good fit for an ENFJ who loves math. I went in a very different direction and became a lawyer. I love my job, but sometimes I think about retiring early from the legal profession and becoming a high school math teacher."


----------

